# Making a wire cage - how to straighten wire mesh



## lizmel (May 5, 2008)

I'm thinking of making a wire cage and have looked at where to get wire mesh. B&Q sell wire mesh, but in a roll. From experience I know this is a right pain to work with and was wandering if anyone can give me some ideas on how to straighten this kind of wire mesh.

Thanks
Liz


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

The sort of mesh used on the front of rabbit hutches? If so I just un roll it and roll it the opposite way, then un roll it again and it stays fairly flat or atleast flat enough to work with more easily.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

If you look around you will find mesh 'panels' rather than on a roll.
You should really use a heavier mesh as well than that on a roll if the cage is to be completely mesh.

John Hopwell on the net sells them I think. Just google 'john hopewell cages'.


----------



## lizmel (May 5, 2008)

Now why didn't I think of that, thanks you so much!

I've got wire cutters, do I need a special metal file for filing off sharp points?

Thanks
Liz


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

What are you making the cage for? as Saxon said mesh panels are a lot better if you are making a cage totally of mesh as they are sturdier.

I just cut any straight bits right down so the dont stick out


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

lizmel said:


> Now why didn't I think of that, thanks you so much!
> 
> I've got wire cutters, do I need a special metal file for filing off sharp points?
> 
> ...


We don't usually bother filing down sharp points on mesh because the sharp points are usually in corners where it's not likely the animal will get to them. Unless you're using the binding method for the corners/lid of the cage, then you may need a small metal file to file down the ends of the 'prongs'.


----------



## lizmel (May 5, 2008)

For a hamster (my mums). It will have a plastic base that it will sit in.

Re the sharp edges I was thinking of the door in particular.... With that in mind, how would I secure the door?

Thanks
Liz


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

lizmel said:


> For a hamster (my mums). It will have a plastic base that it will sit in.
> 
> Re the sharp edges I was thinking of the door in particular.... With that in mind, how would I secure the door?
> 
> ...


How exactly are you making the door? Generally dog clips or scissor snaps are used to secure doors, but obviously it all depends on how you're making the door as to what will fit.


----------



## lizmel (May 5, 2008)

I haven't really thought about how exactly to make the door. I was thinking about cutting a hole in a side and using another piece of mesh (slightly larger) attach that on the outside. Is this ok? Is there a better method?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

lizmel said:


> I haven't really thought about how exactly to make the door. I was thinking about cutting a hole in a side and using another piece of mesh (slightly larger) attach that on the outside. Is this ok? Is there a better method?


That'd be OK providing the mesh you use is super sturdy and strong, just make sure you make the door big enough to be able to get him out easily and take out/put in houses/a wheel etc. : victory:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

take alook at john hopewells cages.

They would be a good 'template' to use.
Of course you cant' copy them altogether but there's no reason why you cant' use them as an idea.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i used to make my own cages when i had lots of chinchillas

i had tofile the cuts on the mesh with a flapwheel so they didnt injure themselves on the sharp edges

i used 16g wire so it was nice and trong, and fixed them together using c-clips, ans used a lage greenhouse gravel tray for the bases

have a look at these cages, you`ll get the idea of how to make the doors
Ranch House Cages


----------

